# closure of petersen's space



## dave65 (Aug 13, 2013)

*coder D*

I have the same question minus the Liver Biopsy, does any one have an answer???


----------



## syllingk (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, 
My surgeon has told me that it is a hernia people who have had gastric obesity surgery get.


----------



## lindacoder (Aug 15, 2013)

If its done laparoscopically the code is unlisted = 44238.  The open comparitive CPT code is 44050 and yes, bariatric patients are the ones that get the Petersen's hernias.


----------



## dave65 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for all of your help with this issue.


----------

